# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần các bạn tư vấn cho mình cấu hình lập dàn net chơi Game!

## truongtuongtu

_mình vừa được bạn_ *kingpeturi tư vấn cho mình cấu hình để mở quán internet. mình rất cảm ơn bạn ấy và mình đưa cấu hình ấy cho mọi người để mọi người giúp thêm. với cấu hình như thế này theo các bạn đã ổn định chưa ạ!
cpu: intel pentium dual core g620 (2.6ghz) sandy bridge lga 1155 (bh 36 tháng) giá: 1,259,985.10 vnd 
ram 1: gskill nt black edition 16 chip 4gb ( 1x4gb ) ddr3 bus 1333 (bh 36 tháng) giá: 419,980.00 vnd 
vga - card màn hình: msi hd 6670 1gb ( 128 bit ) ddr3(bh 36 tháng) giá: 1,449,988.30 vnd
mainboard intel: msi h61m-p31 gen3(bh 36 tháng) giá: 1,159,995.10 vnd
hdd 1: western digital caviar green 160 gb sata 2(bh 12 tháng) giá: 949,993.90 vnd 
case - vỏ máy tính: patriot pq3 mid-tower case (bh ) giá: 169,994.00 vnd
nguồn máy tính: acbel atx 350 (bh 24 tháng) giá: 369,996.00 vnd
tổng tiền(vnd): 5,779,932.40 vnđ

và 1 câu hỏi nữa với cấu hình trên mình có thể chơi được tốt game darksiders i và darksiders ii chứ ạ!

cám ơn các bạn rất rất nhiều!*

----------


## haduyen

*mình cần được tư vấn ai giúp mình với!...*

----------

